# Cabelas Dry Plus = Goretex????



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone know if Cabelas brand Dry Plus is really 100% waterproof, like Goretex? 

I just picked up a $60 pair of Cabelas lightweight hiking boots with Dry Plus for keeping my feet dry while fishing. I didn't care to spend $100 - $130 for similar boots with Goretex and took Cabelas word on the DP. By now, other companies must have generic Goretex available at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It is kind of like goretex but it is not. Kind of like Budweiser is not Miller High Life, let me check again, ..........nope they are different but I like them both. My Dry plus gear leaks a little but I have had it for 5 years now.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Dry Plus and Gore tex are the same thing . They are both Teflon membranes. I've had both, and both work fine as long as you don't get any petroleum on them. That will ruin their water tightness.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I had it explained to me that Gore-tex breathes the best, then Dry-Plus as far as allowing your body sweat to evaporate through them.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

My experience with other "waterproof" gear is that it is not always waterproof. I will gladly pay a little extra for the real stuff. I've had boots, and pants that said they were waterproof that were not really waterproof once they got put to the test. Goretex is the best IMO


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I totally agree with Bronzy. It's worth spending a couple more dollars knowing that what you bought is going to work 100%.

I have some Goretex boots and rainsuits that have been through hell and back, and still are 100% waterproof.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Although the materials may be waterproof (thus allowing the manufacturer to make a waterproof claim for the materials), seams and zippers are where the problems are. Make sure to buy waterproof seams and retape when necessary. You can have all the Goretex Teflon rigamarole you want but if the seams are bobo, you are gettting wet in a downpour. 





bronzebackyac said:


> My experience with other "waterproof" gear is that it is not always waterproof. I will gladly pay a little extra for the real stuff. I've had boots, and pants that said they were waterproof that were not really waterproof once they got put to the test. Goretex is the best IMO


----------

